# Arthroscopic subacrominal bursectomy cpt code



## DGgesell

I need a cpt code for arthroscopic subacrominal bursectomy


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Hi,
I go with 29823.

Nalini cpc


----------



## scooter1

The correct code is 29826.  According to the description from the Ingenix Coding Companion:

The arthroscope is inserted into the posterior portal, where it is driven into the subacromial space for visualization of the subacromial joint. A limited bursectomy is performed using a full radius shaver and, if necessary, the physician clears the undersurface of the antero-lateral acromion of soft tissue.

Hope this helps


----------



## bmanene

Code 29826 is correct. Bursectomy is included.


----------



## JKacheline

CPT code 29826 would NOT be appropriate for just a bursectomy.  CPT 29826 is for coding a subacromial decompression that they bundle a minimal bursectomy into.  For just a straight bursectomy, use debridement codes 29822 or 29823, depending on the number of areas or amount of debridement that took place.


----------



## nyyankees

JKacheline said:


> CPT code 29826 would NOT be appropriate for just a bursectomy.  CPT 29826 is for coding a subacromial decompression that they bundle a minimal bursectomy into.  For just a straight bursectomy, use debridement codes 29822 or 29823, depending on the number of areas or amount of debridement that took place.



I agree..


----------

